# Because the CS life is PIF ...



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a newbie and have learned a lot over the past few months from fellow B/SOTL. My skype-herfing comrades have given me a giant shove down the slope and have taught me more in the last couple of months than I could have ever dreamed. You all know who you are and I promise to start talking more. ha! :ss

So, in the CS spirt of PIF I will be giving away three Dakotan-style samplers (some of you have experienced my samplers in the NST and PIF. :ss). I assure you, these samplers won't disappoint! 

The criteria: 
1) Have fewer than 50 posts.
2) Have at least one trade. 
3) Lives in the U.S.A. (sorry, shipping costs ...)
4) Answer a question ... 

The question will require you to use the "search" function of CS, which is very helpful to find information. 

the question:
1) The first person to respond must answer this question: Who is my favorite college football team? 
2) The second person must answer this question: Who first introduced me to Club Stogie?
3) The third person must answer this question: What BOTL said, "The best day to smoke the good stuff is always TODAY." 

This will be fun!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn...i miss by one qualification....lol

some botls are gonna get smacked here shortly


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

1)Ohio State


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

GMPOWER said:


> 1)Ohio State


Question one is done!!!!!!!

GMPower, PM me your addy. I'll get it out on Tuesday! :ss


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

shaggy said:


> damn...i miss by one qualification....lol
> 
> some botls are gonna get smacked here shortly


sorry shaggy, you barely missed qualifying for this one.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

giant vacuum! thats the answer to all the problems of the world...


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

your friend who referred you was "The Professor" i believe. Also i will have a positive feedback shortly, as i have sent the sticks already for the newbie sampler trade 5. BTW i like this contest


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

drat, it was found before me, should of hit refresh


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

zemekone said:


> darrel aka the professor introduced you to CS...


Gerry, you make me laugh ... you may have one or two posts over 50. 

Don't worry, you've been on my list for quite awhile.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> your friend who referred you was "The Professor" i believe. Also i will have a positive feedback shortly, as i have sent the sticks already for the newbie sampler trade 5. BTW i like this contest


Actually, you win for question 2! PM me your addy and I'll get it out on Tuesday. Oh, and I noticed that you sent your end of the NST out last week, so I'll count it. :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The answer to # 3 would be xxxxxxx .


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

j6ppc said:


> The answer to # 3 would be XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX .


dustin didnt say that! :r


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I know. I know. Pick me. Pick me.


I could have given it away like some people, but I caught myself. Great contest Jeff.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, it seems that people might be having a problem with question #3. 

Hint: look for a post by reggiebuckeye (any post other than the one above) and you will have your answer. 

Let's get moving newbies! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very generous gesture.
:tu


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

zemekone said:


> giant vacuum! thats the answer to all the problems of the world...


I thought the answer was 42!

I need to go find my towel.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> I thought the answer was 42!


hmmm... <contemplative> YES! That is it! 42, Why didnt i think of that?! It all makes sense now... <scribbles some lines out in his schematic> BWAH HAHA it's complete!...

Matt for presidency '08... and now i just might win.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

Today I received a package from Jeff and all I can say is wow. I was only expecting to see one or two sticks in the box, but upon opening this is the damage that I found. Thank you so much, I truly do appreciate this. I have not smoked any of these before so it will be a nice way to try them out :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice contest Jeff:tu

I knew the answers - what a shame I didn't qualify....

If you start talking more will that mean that you will heavy breathe less???:r


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Answer to number 3 is.....

The professor

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1152233&highlight=best+smoke+today#post1152233

:ss

Just hope I am not too late.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well that wasn't it verbatum so...

The best day to smoke the good stuff is always TODAY... --Chibnkr 

There we go. 

I don't know how to edit the above post.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> The best day to smoke the good stuff is always TODAY... --Chibnkr


You are correct! PM me your addy and I'll get it out on Monday! :ss


----------



## Rhody738 (Aug 20, 2007)

I knew you'd find that one Wayner! You only spent about two hours at work looking for it!

You just let me know if you need some help "storing" your new sticks! :ss


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks so much, The Dakotan, for the contest. I am pretty sure my bunker will hold me, but we shall see :ss



Rhody738 said:


> I knew you'd find that one Wayner! You only spent about two hours at work looking for it!
> 
> You just let me know if you need some help "storing" your new sticks! :ss


LOL, sure thing man. 2 hours??!! If that's all you saw, then yeah... 2 hours... that's the ticket :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> LOL, sure thing man. 2 hours??!! If that's all you saw, then yeah... 2 hours... that's the ticket :r


Yes, question #3 was much more difficult, so I think I will be sending you something that you won't soon forget. :ss


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> I am pretty sure my bunker will hold me, but we shall see


Judging from my experience with The Dakotan... i very much doubt it, you will be screaming in agony soon enough


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> Judging from my experience with The Dakotan... i very much doubt it, you will be screaming in agony soon enough


Ok, so I "thought" I was safe enough. And The Dakotan goes and destroys my mailbox. All that's left is a huge crater!!










Thanks so much for the contest. I have been wanting to try a CAO cigar for a while now. Here is my chance.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> Ok, so I "thought" I was safe enough. And The Dakotan goes and destroys my mailbox. All that's left is a huge crater!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the contest. I have been wanting to try a CAO cigar for a while now. Here is my chance.


You are welcome! Thanks for participating in the contest and enjoy your winnings. always remember ... the CS life is PIF. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

#3 is Chibnkr, right?


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Darrell said:


> #3 is Chibnkr, right?


You are correct ... but wayner posted that a few above you. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The Dakotan said:


> You are correct ... but wayner posted that a few above you. :r


Ah crap, I totally missed that. Sorry! :chk


----------

